# [SOLVED] is my system suitible for OCing?



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

currently i am only using the cooler that came with the CPU but i plan to buy this: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-026-ZA&groupid=701&catid=57&subcat=821 my tutor at college said this is great for OCing

here is my system specs: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WSWYR0P4 (to big to post here)

my PSU is: Corsair 620W HX Modular PSU - ATX12V v2.2 APFC


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

List the components here on the site.


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

how? the report generated is to big to fit on a post.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

motherboard
CPU
Ram
PSU
Brands and models


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

CPU: Quad Q6600 @ 2.40GHz | GPU: Radeon HD 4870 | Mobo: Asus P5Q P45 | RAM: OCZ 4GB 1066GHz 

is that ok?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

Better, what model RAM use CPUz and post a screen shot of the SPD tab to get the timing, voltages and part number> http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php

For the power supply you'll have to remove the side cover and get the brand and model off the label.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

Wrench, his PSU is a Corsair HX650W, as stated in the first post.

With that and a Zalman 9700 (properly installed with Arctic Silver 5) should allow you to get fairly good overclocking results. Your system is very similar to mine (P5Q series mobo, Radeon 4870, OCZ 4GB DDR2 1066, Corsair PSU), the main difference being the CPU. I managed to get my E2200 overclocked at 43% over its stock speed. The Q6600 won't overclock as well as the Pentium Dual Core, and all CPUs are different, but you could expect being able to overclock at least 20-30%.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

you should be able to get the Q6600 to atleast 3GHz I know a few people with it and they have it at 3.1GHz


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

nice thanks. i am concerned about shortening the lifespan of my CPU because i am a student with no income so the money for a new CPU wont come easy. at all. will OCing shorten it's lifespan?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

Somewhat. But a non-overclocked CPU will last 8-12 years, long past its useful lifespan. Overclocking to the highest you can without going over the rated voltage (for your CPU that's 1.35V) it will still generally last 3-6 years at least. If you only do a moderate overclock, of course, it will fall somewhere in-between.


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

hmmm, not sure if i should do it. CPU is expensive, especially for a student who needs money to survive...


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

Are you going to be upgrading in two years? Overclock it as high as you can.

Are you going to be using this CPU longer than 4 years? Then don't push the CPU to its limit, stay around 2.8GHz.

Do you want this thing to last until it can't run a word processor circa 2020? Don't overclock at all.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

The stock Intel cooler should give you 2.8gig without issues.


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

really? how often do you recommend cleaning my PC of dust and how? currently i use compressed air.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

Compressed air is good. I recommend every 2-4 months for a thorough cleaning.


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

can i have a guide on how to overclock my CPU to 2.8GHz please. i have installed my zalman and it is performing well.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

Unfortunately we can't give you a guide as overclocking isn't an exact science. Someone with the same cpu and system as you may get higher than you or someone may get lower than you. Although we can give you an idea.

Read this link first http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

ok thanks, so if i change my FSB from 266 to 310 with the default 9x multiplier i should get 2790Mhz? wich i would round up to 2.8Ghz. and is that all i need to do? i dont want to change my voltage because it shortens life span.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

Try it if stable then a voltage change is not needed.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

sometimes you need to change the voltage sometimes you don't.

When people talk about shortening life time is meaning that cpu will last 7 years instead of 14


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

don't start overclocking in high figures straight away otherwise you will get errors.

You need to overclock in small incremenets and see if it boots each time and then stress test it


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

if voltage is set to auto will it go up automatically? could that cause problems?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*



FULLmetallica said:


> if voltage is set to auto will it go up automatically? could that cause problems?


it can do.

Usually you just set to an amount even if it's the same as what the auto one is, it just wont change that's all.

It's usually better to change evrything to a manual setting or nearly everything anyway.


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

what happens if voltage is to low? or ends up being to low when in use?


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

why is CPU-z saying my core speed is 1.6Mhz when it is meant to be 2.40GHz? also isn't the multiplier meant to be x9 default with the Q6600? but cpu-z says it is 6x by 

im just getting more confused now...

EDIT: i was watching and for a moment on CPUz it said multiplier x9 and core speed 2405MHz. whats going on?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

That's the Intel speedstep thing. Basically it underclocks your CPU when it's not being heavily used, in order to save power.



Set your VCore to 1.28V (that's a good average for 45nm CPUs I've found) and start by increasing the FSB by 10 at a time. After each increase, reboot and see if it's stable. Repeat until it fails to boot, then increae the voltage by about .01. Repeat repeat repeat, stress testing using Prime95 at least every 40MHz increase in FSB. DO NOT raise voltage over 1.35V. Also keep an eye on your RAM speed, try to keep it as close to the rated specs as possible. You should manage to get the CPU clock to ~3.2+GHz.


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

ok thanks, how do i manually enter the FSB value? when i press + or - it jumps in big intervals. also should i leave speedstep on?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

Um, which P5Q board do you have specifically? On mine (P5Q Pro) the FSB changes by one when you use +/-. Try selecting the value you want to change and just entering a number, then hit enter; or hit enter and hit a number, then hit enter again.


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

i have the P5Q p45


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

try just entering the number.

So if your FSB is 266 go to 276 then see if it boots.


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

well i set the FSB too 333 with a x9 multiplier which should be 3.00Ghz but with a stress test it just goes up to 2045.05 i think it said 0.2% overclock. i was using OCCT stress test

i also changed the cpu voltage to 1.28

howcome im not getting the speed?


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

found the problem. i was changing the FSB northbridge strap value instead of the FSB frequency. i have but it back to auto and changed the frequency and it seems to be working. thanks for all the help guys. i will post stress test results when there done.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

just make sure you do a proper stress test for about 7 hours. You shouldn't overclock at first with big numbers i.e more than 10 this a sure fire way to get things to go wrong.

You are supposed to introduce your system to it by usuing smaller numbers.


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

7 hour stress test with OCCT? but it goes up to around 60 in a minute can it handle it?

i did play Crysis for a while managing to keep to a temp of 39. i know i made a big first OC. do you think i should undo this?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

I usually increase the FSB by ten, boot to make sure it's stable, then go back in and repeat, and run Prime95 (OCCT will work) for a half hour every 40MHz increase. Then once you get it to the level you want it, run the stress test the full seven hours. I usually run it overnight, about 8-10 hours.

As long as the CPU temperature stays under 70C you should be fine, only squawk if it hits 65C+. Mine hits 62C after 6+ hours of Prime95.


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

is my RAM speed reduced by OCing?


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

here are the results of a 30 min stress test


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

cpu 3 and 4


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

Looks good there.


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*



wrench97 said:


> Looks good there.


thanks, seems my idle, temp is around 38-40 now. what do you think? too high or is it ok?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

38-40 is ok after the thermal compound sets in it should drop a degree or 2.


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

ok thanks why is my RAM speed affected? because CPU-z says my RAM is 417MHz. this is bad considering my RAM should be 1066GHz.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

DDR= Double Data Rate the rm reads writes on the up and down pulse so it's actual speed is 417x2 or 824.

What is the ratio?


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

the FSBRAM is 4:5 

is this the information you need?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

your ram speed should be double the fsb speed.

On my system I have my E8400 oveclocked to 3.91GHz which is an FSB speed of 433MHz

my RAM is 1066 but because of the overclock it is set to 866MHz which is a perfect 1:1 ratio

I could have had the ram at 1064MHz but that is a 5:6 ratio which is ok but 1:1 is better.


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

so what do i need to do to get my ram back up to at least 800MHz?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

It's at 834MHz right now. If you got its physical clock rate to 800MHz it would be 1600MHz RAM, which isn't really possible with DDR2.


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

oh right i get it thanks


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

to be honest i can barley notice a difference since i OC'ed. i am getting no more FPS on my games as far as i can tell. makes me wonder if it was worth the decreased lifespan.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*



FULLmetallica said:


> to be honest i can barley notice a difference since i OC'ed. i am getting no more FPS on my games as far as i can tell. makes me wonder if it was worth the decreased lifespan.


what have you overclocked to?

Tell me your full settings? a 10/20% overclock will show no difference in reality its once you go past 25% that you will notice but oviously this all depends on your system, cooling and voltages.

I have a 33% overclock going any higer say to 4GHz or 4.1GHz wont make any difference to me but I amy try at some point to get to 4.4

PS dont be concerned about the life span thing. You have overclocked that may have lowerd the life span of your cpu to 5 years instead of 15, and its not very likely that you will be using that cpu in 5 years time anyway


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

well i OC's it from 2.4GHz to just over 3GHz. should that be noticable


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

yep but only when your doing cpu intensive stuff like gaming etc. Not for when your writing a letter or browsing the net.

Have you switched off intel speedstep and C1E?


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

no not sure how to do that. could that limit my games?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

intel speedstep and c1e throttle down the speed of the cpu when it isn't doing much to save power and energy some people leave it on some people switch it off.

I personally have them both switched off so that is why you havent noticed any difference you will only notice it when you are playing a game.

Have a look in your bios it will rpobably be in the hardware section (on my bios its called hardware monitor)

Have you done a proper stress test yet?


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

i have done a half hour stress test,vresults were posted on page 2 but leaving it on overnight seems risky to me. i dont want it to overheat and break.

also it is games i am having trouble with, for example playing mrrors edge, it should run great according to reccomended specs, especially now i have OC's . and it runs great up to level 2 where there is glass breaking everywhere. the frame rate drops right down and becomes unplayable.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

well you should stress test for atleast 7 hours whilst monitoring the temps. If your pc gets too hot it will automatically shut down. Half an hour does not mean your system is stable I'm afraid.

I am betting that there will be a problem somewhere when you stress test and this will probably be the reason your game runs poorly.


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

ok i will start a stress test tomorrow. so what will happen during stress test if it isn't stable? will it shut down? also if it isn't stable how do i fix it?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

it will tell you that there is a problem and stop the test.

have you changed the ram voltage to the manufacturers recommendation?

tell me the rest of your settings?


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

ok i use OCCT for stress testing is this ok or do you reccomnd a differnt one?

RAM i didn't go near is the BIOS because there are many settings i dont know what they do so i left on auto. the only settings i changed are the FSB to 333 and the CPU voltage to 1.28. so should i change the ram voltage also? have i OC'ed my system comletly wrong? :sigh:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

Have you read this http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html if you havent I suggest you do it will teach you everything.

OCCT only runs for an hour you should download prime95 and run it for 7 hours whilst monitoring the temps

when you overclock you just dont change the FSB and the voltage for the cpu ( and you don't even need to change the voltage for the cpu if your stable).

you change the voltage of the ram to what the manufacturer states for it and you manually enter the ram timings. Read that thread then post back if you don't understand anything.


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

i have read that thread and some of the guide they link to but they are for C2D and im on C2Q.

my RAM is OCZ Platinum Series 4GB (2x2GB) PC2-8500C5 1066MHz

i might be wrong but i think the voltage should be 2.1V but timings i have no idea.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

CPUz on the SPD tab will list the voltages and timings, make sure to check that all the slots are the same(should be).
http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

they are the same method and it does mention quads anyway but the method is the same.

you will probably be able to see the ram timmings under where the info on the ram is dispaid in the bios it will probably bee 5-5-5-15 or something like that


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

ok thanks guys, so if i do this RAM settings it will be properly OC'D?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*



FULLmetallica said:


> ok thanks guys, so if i do this RAM settings it will be properly OC'D?


read the thread I linked you to, all of it. You shouldn't really be overclocking and messing in the bios unless you actually understand it a bit better.

you need to take of the intel speedstep, as I mentioned before your system is throttling down so regardless of whay you do it will still throttle down.

enter your ram timmings regardless but you need to be sure of what they are, you should be able to see them in the bios


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

only the stress test will confirm if your system is stable


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

this is what CPU-Z says, just enter them?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

not sure what you mean

you go into the bios under the quto bit on your ram you will see the ram timings change the auto bit to manual and enter the timings exactly as you see them.

Read that link


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

ok i will try this now.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*



FULLmetallica said:


> ok i will try this now.


its the bit under memory in cpu-z that you need it will say something like 5 clocks 5 clocks 5 clocks 15 clocks command rate 2T


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

i managed to do some of it but not all. row refresh cycle time says it should it 54 on cpu-z but thats not and available option, only 55 is. i cant just type in the numbers like i can on the FSB frequency i have to choose from options pre entered. and i couldn't find clocks command rate.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

This is how I have done it

in your bios Intel speedstep and c1e should be disabled you can enable them again later if you want.

Set the ram voltage to what the manufacturer states

the fsb to what you want and dram/ram setting to double the fsb speed.

ram timings entered manually

set NB to lowest setting

set SB to lowest setting

only increase cpu voltage if the system dosn't boot into windows or you get errors when running prime95


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

thanks that helped a lot. i want to do a proper stress test but need my PC to be usable(which it isn't while stress testing) because i am doing my national diploma in networking and CISCO CCNA. i need 9 hours of revision a week for the CCNA alone so i wanted to know if it is safe to preform the stress test while i am in college and just leave my pc on. or does the pc need me monitoring it?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*



FULLmetallica said:


> thanks that helped a lot. i want to do a proper stress test but need my PC to be usable(which it isn't while stress testing) because i am doing my national diploma in networking and CISCO CCNA. i need 9 hours of revision a week for the CCNA alone so i wanted to know if it is safe to preform the stress test while i am in college and just leave my pc on. or does the pc need me monitoring it?


if the stress test finds that your system is getting to hot or brings up and error it will stop and your system will go back to normal temperatures

and in any case the system will shut down if it gets too hot also.

I wouldn't leave my pc whilst doing a stress test but there are plenty of people who go to sleep and do the test overnight. So its your call really.


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

i think i will try during the weekwend. monitoring it whilst reading my revision book. i found another good guide at toms hardware: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/page-240001_11_0.html so this helps also.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

good luck


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

thanks, i will post here when i get results.


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

oh yea what test should i do for prime95? i chose torture test and some thing like 'in line large FFT's'


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

do the full blend in test where it does everything for atleast 7 hours. With real temp running in the background to monitor the temps.


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

oh right i got nearly an hour into the large FFT's test. oh well i will remember in future lol.

attached are the results of the test i did. just a quick one really, real one tomorrow. and the full blend. (highest temp was 60)


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

I usually do the large FFTs test, to test the CPU as much as possible, then run memtest86+ for a few hours to test the RAM. But the blended test works just as well, it's just a little less thorough.


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

2:15 into the stress test and temp is 55

i was following this guide before: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/page-240001_11_0.html

and i ensured PCI-E frequency was 100Mhz but i *cannot* find 'PCI Clock Synchronization' the guide says set it to 33MHz or it could damage the GPU but i cant find that option, or an option with a similar name.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

I just set the PCI-E too 100, at Toms they will have been basing that on the bios and mobo they were using. Mine doesn't have it either.


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

ok thanks. im 20 mins away from finishing the 7 hour stress test. been a long 7 hours but it's nearly done.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*



FULLmetallica said:


> ok thanks. im 20 mins away from finishing the 7 hour stress test. been a long 7 hours but it's nearly done.


whats your highest temp?


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

highest temp was 62. currently it is 59.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*



FULLmetallica said:


> highest temp was 62. currently it is 59.


you don't want to go any further than 62 generally the rule of thumb is 60 but your cut off will be 72 so slightly over 60 isn't bad.


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

ok dont worry it wont get that hot really becaus ethat was 6 hours into the test.

7 hours 4 mins no errors. safe to say my system is stable would you say?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*



FULLmetallica said:


> ok dont worry it wont get that hot really becaus ethat was 6 hours into the test.
> 
> 7 hours 4 mins no errors. safe to say my system is stable would you say?


I would say so yes 

Mark this thread as solved if your happy.


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: is my system suitible for OCing?*

thanks for all the help man!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

no problem, once you get used to overclocking it'll be a doddle next time you do it.


----------

